# Pejoratieve metonymieën voor "mensen"



## ThomasK

Ik vind dialecten heel interessant omdat ze vaak zo expressief zijn. Doordat ik nu een onomasiologisch boek over een naburig dialect gevonden heb, valt mij op hoe vaak lichaamsdelen gebruikt worden om mensen die benoemen die vervelend zijn. Ik verwijs dus vooral naar de combinatie Pejoratief eerste deel + grondwoord (lichaamsdeel als metonymie voor een persoon).

Ik denk aan
- *muil *(natuurlijk denigrerend); _melkmuil_(e) - Mond??? (_pruilmondje _is vooral de mond, denk ik, of ...)
- *hoofd*, *kop*: _warhoofd, domkop_
- *oor *(tot mijn verbazing): _domoor _(niet dezelfde categorie als _langoor)
- _*gat *(en dergelijke), *kont*, kloot (niet echt het gat... ;-):_ moosgat (morsgat...), bofkont, dommekloot

Ik denk niet (maar aarzel ietwat): 
- _poot: vermoedelijk niet want een _mankepoot _is een metonymie voor iemand met een mank been, denk ik

Misschien gangbaarder in Vlaanderen...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> onomasiologisch
> metonymie


Zulke moeilijke woorden  

Wat is de vraag eigenlijk?


----------



## ThomasK

Heben jullie dialectwoorden (verwijten) die eindigen op lichaamsdelen (ie eigenlijk verwijzen naar een persoon)? Ik geef nu al vier of vijf lichaamsdelen a an, maar misschien zijn er nog andere...


----------



## matakoweg

Hier in Noord-Holland veel woorden op -kont, mopperkont, bofkont maar die komen ook in het ABN voor volgens mij.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, die "konten" wel! ;-) Nu, hebben jullie geen "klets.. en" of zo? Majoren tellen hier, maar die "domoren" kennen jullie vermoedelijk toch ook... Niks met de andere woorden, zoals "mond", "kop", enz.?


----------



## Red Arrow

Gelukzak!
Ik denk dat zak naar balzak verwijst.

Snotneus!
Misschien?


----------



## ThomasK

Gelukzak is prima, lijkt mij ook. Maar snotneus is vermoedelijk als geheel een metonymie voor een persoon. Een speurneus is misschien iets anders. Maar het is moeilijk om te beslissen, zeker over het laatste: kan de neus speuren, of alleen de persoon? Ik neig naar het laatste...


----------



## Red Arrow

Het laatste. Je zegt: "Met mijn neus speur ik..." en niet: "Mijn neus speurt..."


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, dan hebben we nog een voorbeeld. Thanks! --- Maar die _snotneus _is wel een pars pro toto in zijn geheel, dat lijkt mij  ook zeker. En inzake _speurneus_: het is geen scheldnaam zoals de andere in #1...


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> Heben jullie dialectwoorden (verwijten) die eindigen op lichaamsdelen (ie eigenlijk verwijzen naar een persoon)? Ik geef nu al vier of vijf lichaamsdelen a an, maar misschien zijn er nog andere...


Hoeveel (benamingen van) algemene lichaamsdelen zouden er zijn? Als je een lijstje opmaakt dan kan je de samenstellingen die op zo'n woorden eindigen gewoon eens gaan opzoeken in een woordenboek.

---
Eens uit het hoofd: 
zoetebek (dial., B.) (=zoetekauw)
dikkenek
buitenbeentje
evenknie (niet pejoratief dit)


----------



## ThomasK

Is een idee. Iets met hals bv;, daar heb ik nog niet op gelet, maar heel zeker dat je rug voor dit soort samenstellingen niet gebruikt. Ik heb er trouwens woordenlijst.org met het oog op dit aspect  op nageslagen.

Maar even opletten: jouw uggesties leken mij goed, maar dit zijn vermoedelijk de traditionele ,metonymieën, waarbij je een kenmerk met de structuur Adj + N gebruikt voor het g eheel. Ik zoek naar metonymieën voor het laatste deel. Een dikbil (koe) heeft dikke billen vooral, maar een lamzak heeft geen lamme zak, is wel een persoon die lam of lui is. Dat maakt de vraag moeilijker. Jouw voorbeelden passen niet in dat rijtje, moet ik vrezen: zoete tand, dikke nek, al zou je er ietwat over kunnen discussiëren!


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> jouw uggesties leken mij goed, maar dit zijn vermoedelijk de traditionele ,metonymieën, waarbij je een kenmerk met de structuur Adj + N gebruikt voor het g eheel. Ik zoek naar metonymieën voor het laatste deel. Een dikbil (koe) heeft dikke billen vooral, maar een lamzak heeft geen lamme zak, is wel een persoon die lam of lui is. Dat maakt de vraag moeilijker. Jouw voorbeelden passen niet in dat rijtje, moet ik vrezen: zoete tand, dikke nek, al zou je er ietwat over kunnen discussiëren!





marrish said:


> zoetebek (dial., B.) (=zoetekauw)
> dikkenek
> buitenbeentje
> evenknie (niet pejoratief dit)


Duidt "zoetebek" iemand aan wiens mond zoet is?
Betekent "dikkenek" een iemand met een grote kraagmaat?
Slaat "buitenbeentje" enigzins op iemands benen?
Geeft "evenknie" de gelijke lengte van de schenen aan?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik herhaal even wat ik hierboven schreef: ik benmij ervan bewust dat je er wat over zou kunnen discussiëren. Maar toch: het is duidelijk dat zoet met monden samenhangt (of een deel ervan: het zou heel speciaal zijn om over een 'zoetoor' te spreken...), dat even met knieën kan samenhangt. Dikke nekken lijken bij ons  een typisch kenmerk van verwaande mensen... In die zin vind ik het logisch te concluderen dat dit eerder een klassieke metonymie is gebaseerd op één kenmerk.


----------



## ThomasK

Intussen dacht ik plots aan "kniesoor". Weer zo'n "oor-persooon", zonder duidelijke link tussen kniezen en het gehoororgaan. 

Even overwogen of die -_oor _niet te associëren valt met de -_aar _van de nomina agentis (of zoiets): we kennen leraars, ambtenaars, winnaars, enz. . Eventueel een pejoratieve variant ervan? Te gek, vermoed ik...


----------

